# need truck mount for meyer tm6.5



## firebug130 (Feb 8, 2006)

Well I recently acquired a TM6.5 meyer plow with the light bracket, pump etc. Everything needed except the truck mount. I understand that this was a two part mount, one for the undercarriage of the truck the other one had the pump and lights attached which slide into the truck mount. The slide came off of a 2001 Ranger. My problem is that I just found out that Meyers does not make a truck mount for this plow. I'm assuming because it is a unibody frame. My question is this, Can I have a mount fabricated to fit this application or am I just asking for trouble? I really do not want to buy anything new at this time. Has anyone ever done this and if so how did it turn out.

My truck is a 99 tacoma ext cab v6 auto and has the TRD package.

Any advice, help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Little Truck (Jun 23, 2007)

It seems we are both in the same boat... I found that same plow for $1000 and it comes with all the bits except the mount and Meyer does not make a mount for the Taco. My local guy says he can modify the Tundra mount to work, but he also wants $600 to mount it.,...

Sux.


----------



## firebug130 (Feb 8, 2006)

Meyer does not make a mount for our truck, but I had a local welder/machinist fabricate me a mount. They did a great job. The set up works great, however i have yet to plow any snow with it but I do not expect any problems. I went online and printed a picture from the mount that meyers makes for the 80's thru the 94. They went off that picture, took measurements and built it to fit my plow/truck. The only problem I am having is that the truck wants to run a little hot with the blade onin the up position. I believe that the blade is diverting the air flow away from the radiator. I hope to resilve this soon. Any advice?

Good luck with it.


----------

